# Zero Degree Stem?



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Does this exist? Or what is the least +/-?


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

A zero degree stem will have about 17 degrees of rise when you put it on your bike.

A stem that is parallel to the ground is called a -17 degree stem.

Just about any thing between -17 and +30 is possible to find. (And if you want to go really low, you can always install a high-rise stem upside down too.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

To know if it will truly be zero degree you need to know your head tube angle as well if you want it to be parallel with the ground. -17 will be parallel with a 73 degree head angle (17+73=90).

For example one my frames has a 72 degree head angle and as previous poster mentioned there aren't many beyond -17, though there are some I think, I believe the Deda Pista is though I don't remember off the top of my head.

If you want a stem with no rise, ie it will come out perpendicular to whatever the head angle is there are plenty of stems like that, though I think most of them are mountain bike stems but a Thomson X4 is available like that to name one.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Thomson X-4 is available in zero rise (as depicted by the stem and no relation to what your head angle may be) and so is the Easton EA90. FSA carbon Plasma (integrated bar/stem) is also a zero degree rise stem.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

3t........ And a nice one at that..

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=28232


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Salsa makes a zero degree road stem too


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

As does Ritchey.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

A 17 degree stem is only a zero degree rise if the bike has a 73 degree head tube angle. I suspect the OP is looking for a 0 degree rise stem (so it is perpendicular to the steerer).


----------

